# Linux nummynuts



## pip55 (Dec 30, 2005)

Haydo
I've been trying to install rbautch's wireless script on my mongrelized, previously zippered 6.2 sddvr40 but due to my lack of linux savvy I can't seem to come up with the command to choose a necessary option (I know it's suppose to work after being zippered but it ain't pure):

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh net-launch.sh
Do you want set a static IP address or use DHCP? Enter s or d here: d

Must enter s or d. Exiting...
bash-2.02# d
bash: d: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

Apparently I lack the skill to choose a d.
Any takers?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

looks to be you telnet setting on the computer that you're using. Must be windows XP built in telnet client. 

Run your command prompt (type cmd in the run box) the run telnet, not telling it where to connect to, just type telnet. Then in the telnet application, type this: unset crlf

That should get you going!


----------



## pip55 (Dec 30, 2005)

jporter12 ,
Thanks, it did the trick.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

No problem! I had troubles finding that when I was trying to telnet in from my laptop that I hadn't used for telnet before! I'll probably forget when I need it again after I put in the new hard drive I have coming for the laptop! 

Glad I could help someone!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

TeraTerm Pro


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

better solution: write the script well to begin with


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ThreeSoFar said:


> better solution: write the script well to begin with


That was uncalled for.

I don't see YOUR name appearing at the top of many tivo hacks.

if you want to lead by example please go right ahead, but if you intend to just criticize the things wrong with others' work without helping out, then go sit on the panel of American Idol or something.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ThreeSoFar said:


> better solution: write the script well to begin with


the script has nothing to do with how the terminal is set up to accept input.
Totally uncalled for.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am very thankful for how well the scripts are written! Without them , i wouldn't have gotten into my TiVo, and in turn learned a great deal.

Thanks guys!


----------

